# Stepper Driver Help Please



## GrandpaFixit (May 30, 2021)

I'm doing the Clough42 ELS on my G0602. I have everything working perfectly on my bench with a NEMA 24 closed loop stepper motor and CL57Y driver. Then decided to go with a larger NEMA 34 closed loop stepper motor and CL86T driver. I set it all up the same for bench testing but now the stepper motor turns the same direction regardless of the direction the encoder is turning. In other words if I turn the spindle encoder clockwise the stepper motor turns clockwise. If I turn the spindle encoder counter clockwise the stepper motor still turns clockwise. Any idea how I can remedy this? I'm new to stepper driver setup but I can follow directions and learn quickly if anyone is willing to help.

Thanks in advance.

James


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2021)

The driver usually needs two signals: step and direction. Sounds like the direction signal is missing or disconnected. It's usually a logical high or low- you should be able to probe that with a dc voltmeter
-Mark


----------



## GrandpaFixit (May 30, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> The driver usually needs two signals: step and direction. Sounds like the direction signal is missing or disconnected. It's usually a logical high or low- you should be able to probe that with a dc voltmeter
> -Mark


You were exactly right. It was nothing but a loose connection at the driver. Thank you very much for setting me on the right path. Sometimes I overthink things and lose sight of the basics. 
-James


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2021)

You're welcome, educated guess
-M
The Path of Enlightenment begins with a step and a direction, Grasshopper


----------

